# Your views on mini laptops



## Willa (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello everyone

I am currently looking for a new laptop because mine is getting older and it's a bit heavy to carry with me.

The reason why I am looking for a mini laptop is that I would use it on makeup jobs (showing pictures etc...) but I would also use it as an agenda, something to help me organize my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I have an ADD trouble... just so you know, so sometimes it's hard for me to keep track of everything).

Anyone has one of those?
I'm looking for one under 11 inches...

Are there things I should know about, before buying?

Thank you for your time my darlings


----------



## socalledemo (Oct 2, 2009)

I think that if you are not going to do anything too intensive then it should be a pretty good choice to get one. Just be careful, some have really poor battery life (due to the size). Hope this helps.^^
I have the Sony W series mini laptop and it works great.


----------



## Willa (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you, what do you mean by ''too intensive''???


----------



## Ksayare (Oct 2, 2009)

just get an iPhone.
AMAZINGGGGGG


----------



## joshuasebastien (Oct 2, 2009)

I have an Acer Aspire netbook and I LOVE it!! I highly recommend getting one!! I never even use my full size computer anymore! You can find some netbooks that have batteries that will last 5-7 hours per charge. The only thing that I'm not a huge fan of is how tinny the speakers sound, but that's easily fixed by wearing headphones or hooking it up to a stereo. The processors are powerful enough to handle hd video either, whether streaming or downloaded. Just an fyi if that's something you watch a lot of. It will play, but it will be choppy.


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 2, 2009)

I've had an Acer AspireOne for over a year now.  I love it!  Great for school and traveling as it fits in my purse (I have the tiniest version, I think they have come out with a larger one since I got mine).  I have the upgraded battery and have never had it drain on me.  It's good for 6 hours.  

Obviously, it has it's limits.  Don't expect to be loading photoshop on there and editing massive pictures, or something crazy like that.  But for picture viewing, daily tasks... they work great!


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 2, 2009)

My boyfriend works with computers and told me to stay away from netbooks if you don't have another "main" computer. Apparently it isn't ideal for pictures, music, etc., but excellent for school, work, homework and whatnot.

I am considering buying one for school, thanks for posting this so I get others perspectives.


----------



## Willa (Oct 2, 2009)

I may look for the Asus EeePC 1005, but I wanna take a lot at it first in store

I'm not decided yet o_0


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_My boyfriend works with computers and told me to stay away from netbooks if you don't have another "main" computer. Apparently it isn't ideal for pictures, music, etc., but excellent for school, work, homework and whatnot.

I am considering buying one for school, thanks for posting this so I get others perspectives._

 
I'd argue that it really depends on what a person means when they say pictures, music, etc.  I've loaded up memory cards from a pro end DSLR camera onto my Acer and viewed pictures just fine.  Would I try to edit them on it? No.  Not because I don't know if it couldn't handle the program, but for the screen size.

My second one (yes, I have two, haha... blue and pink) I actually use in my race car where I have it logging bunches of stuff, and it handles that fine as well, which is a ton of data being thrown at it.

But it was never the intention of these computers to be like a normal desktop or monmouth laptops.  If it was, they wouldn't be so small.  People just have to keep things in perspective.  They're uber cheap, and can fit in some people's back pockets.  There's going to be trade offs somewhere.

Also, I don't know if it really makes a difference, but some of them come with harddrives that aren't the typical ones in computers.  I'm not a computer person so I can't think of what they are... I know my AspireOne have an actual harddrive like in normal laptops and computers, but the EePC ones tend to have the funky one.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My husband is a computer nerd, but he's not online for me to ask


----------



## Willa (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you for telling me this!

I would keep my actual laptop for all the download and stuff and use the mini as an agenda, more like an organizer where I could listen music if I want or go online... stuff like that.

Should I look for a palm instead???


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 2, 2009)

For me, I prefer having a netbook.  I'm not big on phones that do everything except make good phone calls, haha.  That's just my personal preference, though.  I'm in college, so I like being able to take notes as I type way faster than I can handwrite, and also being able to get online if I have to check something while I'm at school (or... I'll admit... waste time in class, LOL).  Any time I travel I take it as well so I can upload pictures and get online.  

It's really just going to come down to your needs and wants.  Personally, I like the netbook route, whereas many others would prefer an iphone/similar device.  

You could go to a store, and just play with a variety of different things and get a feel for them.  It might turn out that you dislike netbooks and go for a palm instead.


----------



## Willa (Oct 2, 2009)

I share your views on phones that does everything, I dont even have a cell phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might buy the Asus mini laptop AND an external carry-on drive, this way I can put everything in it


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 2, 2009)

No cell phone?!!?  Oh, however do you survive in today's world?  Haha... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My cell phone is my only phone, as I don't have a land line.  It's getting harder and harder to find decent cell phones that actually have good call quality, as they're trying too hard to push all the other features into phones.


----------



## Willa (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah I know...
I need one, but I'll wait a bit 
I'll get one when my website (MUA port) will be done, as I already have a home phone


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 2, 2009)

I love my little Acer One...it's great!  Mine handles video fine, plays music fine, everything!!

I have all my music stored at home on my Sony Vaio, and just use Pandora on my Acer when I'm on the go.  It was easier then transferring all my files, and I don't do any photo work or anything on my net book.  If you're using it as a net book and minimal processing work they're great!  If you need tons of programs on it, not so much!


----------



## supermodella (Oct 3, 2009)

I actually think those mini-laptops (netbooks) are the most annoying things. They're ridiculously tiny and I think most hands will be too big for it. You don't get much out of the operating system for the price, and it's way more cost-efficient to just get a smaller computer with a full-fledged Windows XP OS. I have a tablet for my schoolwork, and it's about 12in with a swivel/write-on screen and I think it's the perfect, portable size.


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_I'd argue that it really depends on what a person means when they say pictures, music, etc.  I've loaded up memory cards from a pro end DSLR camera onto my Acer and viewed pictures just fine.  Would I try to edit them on it? No.  Not because I don't know if it couldn't handle the program, but for the screen size.

My second one (yes, I have two, haha... blue and pink) I actually use in my race car where I have it logging bunches of stuff, and it handles that fine as well, which is a ton of data being thrown at it.

But it was never the intention of these computers to be like a normal desktop or monmouth laptops.  If it was, they wouldn't be so small.  People just have to keep things in perspective.  They're uber cheap, and can fit in some people's back pockets.  There's going to be trade offs somewhere.

Also, I don't know if it really makes a difference, but some of them come with harddrives that aren't the typical ones in computers.  I'm not a computer person so I can't think of what they are... I know my AspireOne have an actual harddrive like in normal laptops and computers, but the EePC ones tend to have the funky one.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My husband is a computer nerd, but he's not online for me to ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't know too much about them personally, just what my geeky boyfriend tells me


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *supermodella* 

 
_I actually think those mini-laptops (netbooks) are the most annoying things. They're ridiculously tiny and I think most hands will be too big for it. You don't get much out of the operating system for the price, and it's way more cost-efficient to just get a smaller computer with a full-fledged Windows XP OS. I have a tablet for my schoolwork, and it's about 12in with a swivel/write-on screen and I think it's the perfect, portable size._

 
I have full fledge Windows XP on mine...  there's nothing "weird" about my operating system or any of the programs.  It's the same stuff that you find on any other computer.

*Wonders where all the rumors are coming from that netbooks aren't real, full on computers, especially the ones with normal harddrives*






I can play videos, music, look at pictures, browse the internet, run all of Microsoft Office programs, web cam is stellar, play games... 

See, looks normal to me:  http://gurov.us/shoebox/index.php/1c...0840.sized.JPG






I don't know what other netbooks are like, but all 3 of the Acer AspireOne's in my house are normal computers in baby form.


----------



## Willa (Oct 3, 2009)

I chose this one :
LG X120 netbook review

I'm updating everything, it came with Win XP and I'm good with it because I wasnt too sure if I wanted one with Vista... I heard so many bad reviews about it.

Didnt cost too much, it was on sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't wait to customize it more, it's a fun gadget
I will for sure keep my old laptop but will use this one more often
The Asus Eeepc was crap, when I saw it in person I was like : ok... WHO buys this toy? It looked like it would break after 2 days, cheap plastic...

Thank you everyone for your comments, it helped me a lot


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 3, 2009)

Ooo, yay!  Congrats!  

Windows XP is fine.  I have Vista on my desktop and most of the time it's just a bunch of extra fancy stuff that isn't really needed.  And programs nowadays are compatible between both XP and Vista so it's fine.  

The Asus Eeepc is why I'm thinking people have a lot of misconceptions about netbooks because they're the ones that have all the weird odd stuff about them, so yeah, I'm glad you skipped it 

Do you get to pick a fun color?  That's always the most exciting part!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 3, 2009)

I bought my son a netbook...But honestly they are just too small for me...Cute though .....I love my laptop which is slimline...But to be honest I prefer my desktop over the laptop most days.....We go big in Texas lol


----------



## Willa (Oct 3, 2009)

There were no color choices at the store, so it's white with a lime green line all around, but on the box I can see that they made it in red also (the line).

It's cover is matte, so no fingerprints problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I just got back from the store where I got also a external drive, 320 go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's the dark blue one from the bottom row :





I'm now almost all set to organize more my stuff/life


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 3, 2009)

Yay! I ordered a Dell mini in red this Thursday. Come on UPS!

Congrats on your netbook!

At these prices I'm using a netbook for portability and building a half decent main PC for photoshop, storage, games. I'm use to spending about $800-1000 for a pc every 3-5 years and this finally meets both my needs under one price.


----------

